# Jumbo Karashi



## samorai (12. Nov. 2019)

Hallo!
Derzeit ist das große abfischen im Modern Koi Blog das Thema. 
Wenn es nichts am Teich oder im Garten zu tun gibt oder das Wetter lässt keine Aussenarbeiten zu, dann ist das Vorabend Programm mit Blogs gespickt. 

Und die werden immer brutaler in Länge +Wachstum der Koi.

Wie sind eigentlich eure Meinungen dazu, wenn dort Koi zur Präsentation kommen die in drei Jahren fast die 80cm knacken.


----------



## troll20 (13. Nov. 2019)

Moin Ron,
Meine Meinung: arme Mastschweine.
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das diese Druckaufzucht gesund ist. 
Aber das wird man erst in einigen Jahren sehen. 
Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## PeBo (13. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Ron,
ich denke die Züchter folgen da auch den marktwirtschaftlichen Prinzipien wie Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn bei uns, auch befeuert durch die MK Blogs, alle auf einmal senfgelbe einfarbige, ansonsten schmucklose Jumbokoi in ihren Teichen schwimmen haben wollen und bereit sind dafür auch noch viel Geld zu bezahlen dann wird dieser Markt bedient. Und das ist wie auch in anderen Branchen ein Modetrend.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es in erster Linie um das Potential in Richtung Wachstum und Größe geht - ganz nach dem Motto „wer hat den Größten?“.
Es wird jetzt bei fast jedem Fisch gefragt „und Makoto, wie groß kann der werden?“ oder „knackt der vielleicht die 1 Meter?“.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass auf Ausstellungen in Japan aber nach wie vor eher Gosanke prämiert werden, in erster Linie Kohaku. Dort spielen Karashi oder Chagoi wohl eher eine Nebenrolle.

Von der Faszination der großen Koi kann man sich wohl kaum frei machen wenn man so tickt:







Herr Kammerer ist sicherlich ein guter Geschäftsmann und verdient mit an diesem Trend den er selbst initiierte, zumal seine Farm (und auch seine Freunde wie Skirennläufer, Autorennfahrer und Handballprofis) diesen auch bedienen können.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ippo (13. Nov. 2019)

Ich sehe das nicht so kritisch. So lange die Koi's nicht auf Hochrücken gezüchtet werden. Wie früher bei Karpfen wo die Kiemen im Verhältnis zum Körper klein sind.
Hier ein Bild was ich mein:
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...VM&tbnid=V4pcXspQELPQNM:&vet=1&source=sh/x/im
Davon habe in Angelzeitschriften noch schlimmer Fälle gesehen.

Bei modern Koi sind die Teiche meistens alle über 20m3 . Also für die 80cm+ doch schon artgerechte. Dann lieber weniger Koi's und große. Meine Farbwahl ist das meistens nicht.
Schlimmer finde ich wenn die Besitzer ihre Koi's im hohen Alter anfangen zu über füttern. Um noch ein Paar cm zu kriegen. Fette Koi's sind nicht schön und nicht gesund. Zu dem haben karpfenartige mehr Bewegung durch das wühlen in der Natur.


----------



## samorai (14. Nov. 2019)

Mal ein kurzes Feedback :



troll20 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: arme Mastschweine.



Mensch René, du hast auch schon bessere Antworten gehabt. 

Ohne es zu wissen werden die Koi bestimmt mit hochwertigen Futter versorgt und davon braucht man in der Regel weniger. 

He Peter!


PeBo schrieb:


> senfgelbe einfarbige, ansonsten schmucklose Jumbokoi



Die Blutlinie der Karashi wird aber auch in andere Blutlinien eingepflanzt zB. Asagi.
Im Modern Koi Magazin Nr. 7 gibt es eine ganze Reihe von schönen Fotos darüber. 


PeBo schrieb:


> Ausstellungen in Japan aber nach wie vor eher Gosanke prämiert werden, in erster Linie Kohaku. Dort spielen Karashi oder Chagoi wohl eher eine Nebenrolle.



Mag sein aber wer will denn nicht wenigstens einen großen Koi im Teich haben. 
Makoto ist der Vorreiter und andere Händler stehen mit ihm auf dem Sprungbrett oder besser gesagt verwenden auch diese Blutlinie um ihre Koi größer zu machen. 
Größe = $$$$$

Hallo Ippo! 



Ippo schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild was ich mein:
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...VM&tbnid=V4pcXspQELPQNM:&vet=1&source=sh/x/im



Sieht ja schrecklich aus. 

Deine Antwort sehe ich als recht ausgewogen an und ja wenn man die Größe der kommenden Generationen sieht, wird einem quasi Angst und Bange .


----------



## PeBo (14. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Ron, ich habe nur meine Sicht auf die augenblickliche Szene geschildert.


samorai schrieb:


> Mag sein aber wer will denn nicht wenigstens einen großen Koi im Teich haben.


Natürlich will das fast jeder, auch ich habe 2 knapp 80cm große Koi im Teich und ich finde es klasse. Jeder der an meinen Teich kommt staunt und bewundert diese Tiere, und es hat so etwas beruhigendes wenn ich von der Arbeit komme und die Koi so majestätisch und ruhig ihre Bahnen ziehen, so dass man sofort runter kommt.


PeBo schrieb:


> Von der Faszination der großen Koi kann man sich wohl kaum frei machen wenn man so tickt:


Damit hatte ich übrigens mich gemeint, die Grafik ist ja auch von mir. Ich weiß nicht ob dies so rüber gekommen ist.

Ich habe seit Juni auch einen Karashi Yamabuki von Konishi bei mir im Teich schwimmen und war sehr erstaunt über das schnelle Wachstum. Der Koi hat tatsächlich in 3 Monaten rund 15 cm auf jetzt rund 40cm zugelegt und sein Gewicht zumindest verdoppelt. Also ich mache mich von dieser Mode nicht frei (ist schließlich auch ein gelber einfarbiger Fisch, wenn auch mit glänzenden Schuppen):

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (14. Nov. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Mensch René, du hast auch schon bessere Antworten gehabt.


Mag sein 
Aber wir haben auch den ein oder anderen 100cm+ und ++ in Familien-Teichen. Jedoch konnten diese in einem Zeitraum von 20 - 30 Jahren auf die Größe wachsen. Einige sind leider auf der Strecke geblieben mit Tumoren und ähnlichem, aber ob das die so hoch gepushten auch schaffen bleibt abzuwarten. Und wenn nach 10 Jahren die Tiere aus welchem Grund auch immer das zeitliche segnen, dann geht das große Gezeter los. Keiner will dann mehr diese Tiere (wäre ja nicht das erste mal) der Schuldige ist schnell gefunden und wird dem Teufel zu Fraß vorgeworfen, das aber die Schuld an der Gier der Käufer lag, will dann keiner mehr hören. 

Und jetzt erst mal einen  zum Tagesabschluß


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2019)

Interessantes Thema.
Allerdings mit komischen gedanklichen Ausprägungen bei dem ein oder anderen.

Wenn wir von Mast reden, sollten wir von dauerhaften Wachstumsbedingungen reden.
Diese gibt es meist nur bei beheizten Innenhälterungen oder beheizten Teichen.

Koi in Teichen, die nicht beheizt werden, wie meiner aktuell, können im Jahr trotzdem 15 cm und mehr Wachsen.
Dies bleibt allerdings meist Tosai in ihrem ersten Sommer überlassen.
Der Koi wächst allerdings von ganz alleine.
Seine Kollegen die daneben schwimmen, bekommen dasselbe Futter und fressen in etwa dieselben Mengen.
Hier sehe ich keine Mast.
Es ist das genetische Potenzial das den einen Koi so wachsen lässt.

Koi aus aktuellen Blutlinien, haben definitiv nicht mehr mit denen von vor 20-30 Jahren zu tun.
Auch die im Internet feststehenden Tabellen mit Größen je alter, passen hinten und vorne nicht mehr.
Koi sind heute im Schnitt viel größer und schwerer als noch vor 5-10 Jahren.

Übrigens wird hier ja gerade auf Konishi Karashi bezogen.
Konishi hat definitiv eine gute Blutlinie.
Allerdings ist es nicht der einzige Züchter mit gut wachsen Karashis.
Dainichi, Sakai, Yagenji haben unter anderen auch extrem gut wachsende Karashis und stehen Konishi in nichts nach.
Konishi hat nur einen Vorteil und zwar den Bekanntheitsgrad in Deutschland durch die gute Werbung.
Ansonsten ist die Farm an sich nicht besonderes in Japan.

Übrigens gibt es außer Karashi auch viele weitere Varietäten, die enormes Wachstum hervorbringen können.
Selbst Showa oder Kohaku.
Es ist alles eine Preisfrage.
Nur sind gut wachsende Karashi oder Chagoi eben leichter zu züchten und daher in Massen verfügbar.
Daher sind diese oft günstiger zu bekommen.


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Koi in Teichen, die nicht beheizt werden, wie meiner aktuell, können im Jahr trotzdem 15 cm und mehr Wachsen.


Das sehe ich als max. möglich an, jedoch zu erreichen ohne extra hohe Temperaturen und dazu massenhaft Futter. 
Aber wenn ich die Kilo angaben aus recht aktuellen Videos vom oben genannten Züchter sehe, was dort an die Fische verfüttert wird. Da wird jedem Karpfenzüchter schlecht,  denn nicht mal die prügeln soviel Futter in ihre Tiere.
Aber jedem das seine, mir tun dabei nur die Tiere leid, wenn denn selbst ernante Koikichis meinen  sie können das auch an ihren Teichen schaffen.... hier in D und Umgebung in "Naturteichen" oder gar in Koipools


----------



## Zacky (15. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Koi sind heute im Schnitt viel größer und schwerer als noch vor 5-10 Jahren.



Das wäre ja vielleicht auch noch ein Thema was man auch aus anderer Perspektive heraus diskutieren könnte. Meine Gedanken schwirren da gerade um die stetige Diskussion nach "richtiger" Teichgröße und Besatzdichte. Da hier wahrscheinlich alle noch immer den "Standardwert" von vor 5-10 Jahren annehmen. (so als Winterthema ) Wobei es wohl schon alleine bei dem "Standardwert" von vor 5-10 Jahren keine Eindeutigkeit gibt.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Nov. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken schwirren da gerade um die stetige Diskussion nach "richtiger" Teichgröße und Besatzdichte.



Die korrekte Frage müsste lauten, welche Teichgröße, bei wie viel Besatz und welcher Risikobereitschaft, macht Sinn?
Am Ende ist es alles eine Frage der Filterung und des Teichmanagements, wieviele Koi ich halten kann.
Fällt jedoch der Strom aus, wäre es definitiv interessant zu wissen wie lange der Besatz alleine überlebt.
So könnte man sich einem Wert annähern, welcher die Teichgröße in Relation zur Besatzdichte definiert.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Nov. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wenn nach 10 Jahren die Tiere aus welchem Grund auch immer das zeitliche segnen, dann geht das große Gezeter los. Keiner will dann mehr diese Tiere (wäre ja nicht das erste mal) der Schuldige ist schnell gefunden und wird dem Teufel zu Fraß vorgeworfen, das aber die Schuld an der Gier der Käufer lag, will dann keiner mehr hören.


  10 Jahre... in welchen Zeiträumen denkst du. Dann gibt es scho irgend welche andere Modefische und wenn dann die drei großen Gelben weg sind hat man Platz für was neues. Oder die Tiere werden weiterverkauft an einen neu er öffnetten Biergarten, welcher sich einen Teich leisten, so wie ein schickes Sofa. Der Architekt meint das kommt gut. Da kommen die dann erst mal rein damit man staunen kann beim Bier.......Im Frühjahr gibt es dann was neues im Teich. Weil zwei gestorben sind und die Kellnerin in einer Heldenrettungsaktion den Dritten mit zwei Gästen rüber gerollt hat in den nahen Stadtweiher.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Fällt jedoch der Strom aus, wäre es definitiv interessant zu wissen wie lange der Besatz alleine überlebt.
> So könnte man sich einem Wert annähern, welcher die Teichgröße in Relation zur Besatzdichte definiert.


 Alleine den Gedanken finde ich schlimm. So viele Fische im Teich zu halten. Wenn bei mir über Monate der Strom aus fällt, glaube ich nicht das da irgend was mit den Fischen passiert. Einzig das Wasser wird wohl grün.

Selbst in meinen Aquarien denke ich das es erst zu Problemen kommt wenn die Temperatur runter geht.....Das geht aber auch ein paar Tage.


----------



## samorai (20. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die korrekte Frage müsste lauten, welche Teichgröße, bei wie viel Besatz und welcher Risikobereitschaft, macht Sinn?



Ich weiß nicht ob das Sinnvoll ist einen Teich bis zum erbrechen mit riesigen Koi voll zu stoppen. 

Ein oder zwei ist da etwas Sinnvoller.

Mit unter braeuchte man ein oder zwei Koi die den Teich etwas "durch fegen".

Wenn man natürlich im vornherein weiß das es grosse Koi werden, ist ein überdenken der gesamten Anlage nicht ohne.


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2019)

Tja Ron, aber selbst die gefräßigen Karashi fressen mehr, wenn mehr Nahrungsdruck herrscht und wachsen dann auch mehr. Darum ja mehr Fisch in den Teich dafür dann ab und an einen in die Pfanne  wenn es zu viele oder zu große oder beides werden. Hauptsache der Händler hat auch was zwischen den Kiemen


----------



## samorai (20. Nov. 2019)

Hallo René!
Für mich wären 2 Fische (Karaschigoi) okay, ich muß nicht nur große haben.
Von der Pfanne will ich nichts wissen .
Bei mir sollen sie auch sinnvoll sein...... Dreck auf wirbeln... und natürlich, wer wachsen will braucht auch Futter. 
Was ist daran so schlimm? 

Ich mach jetzt mal einen auf Carsten :

PS, Die gelben gefallen mir nicht so gut, viel lieber hätte ich einen Asagi, der gefällt mir um 110 Nummern besser als die " Senf gelben".


----------

